# Staub "Coq au Vin" vs Staub Oval Cocotte



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Assuming approximately equal capacities, is there any practical difference between the Staub Coq au Vin pot and the Staub Oval Cocotte?  Dimensions?  Interior color or design?

Thanks!


----------

